# Belfast support - Thurs 29 at 7.30pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Dr Robbie Kerr, Laboratory Director, GCRM​"Advances in Embryo Selection & Culture to Improve Patient Outcomes"​

Practical and emotional support for those who are trying to conceive​Thursday 29 May 2014​7.30 - 9.30pm​Venue: WRDA, 6 Mount Charles,​off Botanic Avenue, Belfast BT7 1NZ​For more information and to book a place email:​[email protected],​Text 07837 987562 or Phone: 02890 825677​


----------

